# Vomiting



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I just got home from a 2 day conference last night, Sophie had a rare time away from me and stayed home with a puppy sitter. When I got home she vomited her dinner and then seemed better again. But now it's 6 am and she vomited again and looks like an Eeyore puppy. :crying:

I had just started changing her from chicken to beef which I do gradually over a week or so but sitter said she gave her some beef with the chicken one meal and last evening gave her all beef. :surprise: 

Of course I will call vet when they are open but since I'm up and freaking out mom hoped someone could tell me if this vomiting could be result of food change? I know they can get an upset stomach but I've not experienced it so don't know if it can be like this. She vomited her full dinner last night which would have been a couple of hours after she ate and now again at 6 am (only thing she's had since I"ve been home is a tablespoon of pumpkin and some probiotics). Anyone experience a sick pupper from abrupt food change?


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I did.when switching Chi Chi's foods a while back she repeatedly vomited the whole meal as Sophie is doing. However, she never looked or acted sick. Would go back to playing as soon as the episode was over. We took her to the vet anyway but he found nothing. Hope Sophie is okay.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker always got diarrhea with an abrupt diet change, and beef did that to him, in itself, too. I quickly learned to avoid doing that.

I would think that maybe being away from you for the first time might have given her a touch of the nerves, and a change of diet on top of that may have just been too much and upset her digestive system.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi gets upset tummies from time to time. My vet has me give him 1/2 Pepcid. Of course I'd check with the vet before doing that, but now that we know that it's something that "just happens" with Kodi (often in response to getting anxious about me packing, or just after I get back) 

Kodi is very obvious when his tummy is bothering him, because he starts licking the floor, with his tail down! (The vet told me this is very common in Goldens... He'd never seen a Havanese do it) In any case, a half a Pepcid usually has his tummy feeling better in an hour or so, assuming no underlying illness.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you! I would have thought vomiting from food change would be more like Chi Chi, so am a little worried this is something more. 
Sheri I have been watching for diarrhea too but haven't seen anything one way or the other yet, sitter said her stools had been normal. You could be right about the nerves too, she has stayed home with "Aunt Kelli" twice and she goes nuts when she sees her, and Kelli said they played Saturday a lot but it's still a stress for her to have the change in her routine so could be that both as you say together may have tipped her over edge. 

I am never leaving her or the house again.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Vet just opened and I got an appointment for 10:30 this morning which is in 3 hours so will go rock in a corner and suck my thumb until 10:30 rolls around....


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Karen! Poor Kodi. Good you know what it is though and what to do for it. He and Sophie sound a lot alike in their allergies and sensitive constitutions 

Sophie didn't lick the floor but she did lick her foot a lot during this not sure what that was about. Her tail definitely was down though that is the first red flag I saw. 

This morning when she started to vomit I did the famous fly out of bed from a deep sleep in 0.2 seconds at the sound of a puppy preparing to hurl and we went to the back yard where she trotted herself halfway down her 16 foot long agility tunnel and decided to do the deed right there. That is going to be fun to try to get to to clean up. 

I hope this is just from the food change and she hasn't eaten someones diamond earrings or something! Very strange seeing Sophie subdued


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Good luck at the vet. Hope it's something minor and temporary.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Poor baby  Hope all goes well at the vet visit.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Poor Sophie, hope she feels better soon. Keep us informed.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I keep checking back to see if there's any news. Hope she feels better AND you as well!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry that Sophie isn't feeling well. Sometimes Scout will get loose stools with diet changes. I know how upsetting it is when you know they are not feeling well. A few days ago I thought I would have a relaxing night off. I was upstairs and heard a cry and whimpering. My husband said Scout and Truffles had been playing. She was holding her right front leg up and wouldn't put it down. When I picked her up she whimpered. Scout was sniffing her and seemed concerned too. Thankfully our pet hospital is opened 24 hrs, but 1/2 hrs away. I was frantic while we waited to be seen. The vet manipulated and prodded her shoulder, leg and paw. She wouldn't stand and held her paw up. The vet said she would be able to feel a break and no x-ray was needed. Looked like a sprain and she would be better with some pain med. We finally got home after midnight. I gave her a Rimadyl and put her in the ex-pen. Glad I kept them! I worried all night and was planning to go back to the orthopedic specialist in the morning. She was quiet all night which I didn't think was a good sign. In the morning I took her out of the ex-pen and she took off running down the stairs and jumped up on the back of the sofa.  What a relief!!!! 😊 Hope Sophie's is feeling better soon too!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Get Well Soon, Sophie!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

We just got home from vet right after my last post she vomited again and there was blood in it.  So we raced right in and miracle...someone had just cancelled their appointment right at that time! I felt so bad for her she doesn't take pain well and had to get poked twice, once for bloodwork and once for sub cu fluids (her weight was down about 3/4 of a pound). Then she would whimper and jerk her head around to where the fluid is along her side. I am going to just rename her Eeyore she is doing a perfect impression of him! 

Anyway the good news is the bloodwork was all normal, no pancreatitis (PHEW). Her abdomen is not hard or painful so likely not something she swallowed or obstruction (PHEW). So most likely is the abrupt food change yesterday. Which I totally blame myself for I didn't realize how low we were on chicken (raw...in bags. Normally it would have lasted a few more days since I mix canned in with it but to make it simpler for puppy sitter I had her do just raw and she got low real fast). Vet said gastric upset due to food changes is usually coming out the other end but he's seen just vomiting before too. So at this point that is what we are thinking it was. I am kicking myself up one side and down the other. Her puppy sitter showed up at the clinic bless her heart. I didn't know she was coming. 

So poor baby has to miss nosework tonight, the elementary school presentation in the morning and her other class Thurs. But the upside is I have chicken baking and rice ready to boil in broth so hopefully that will make up a tiny bit for all she is going through today.

I am never ever leaving the house again without her!  But so grateful it looks like she'll be fine in a few days.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

So glad it wasn't something more serious. If they could talk, I think we wouldn't get so crazy. But because they can't tell us what's wrong, we have to guess. And I don't know about you, but I tend to think the worst instead of the best. Having owned dogs, I KNOW what they can get into in a blink of an eye. And how serious something innocuous can turn and rapidly. 

Lots of kisses.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So good to hear Sophie is ok! It's so scary when they are not feeling well...I'm with you about leaving my two. We haven't been on vacation because I won't leave them. Hope little Sophie is feeling better after some home cooked chicken and rice!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor baby! Sorry she's still not feeling well, but glad to hear it's not more serious. 

Incidentally, my vet suggests sweet potato rather than rice when they've got a tummy problem, as it's easy on their tummies but has more nutrition than rice.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh man Heather just reading your ordeal this week too! So glad Truffles is OK! That stuff is so scary. Puppies bounce but aren't indestructible that's for sure. Isn't it awful when they cry...aah



> I don't know about you, but I tend to think the worst instead of the best.


Ha, Dawn...there is a reason my last name rhymes with "worry"  I too am a champion worrier although I come by much of it honestly as I've had terribly sick dogs most of my life. (genetic stuff) They were the most wonderful dogs but dealt a bad hand in the DNA department. I really had to think of getting another dog after going thru all that with them. Which is why I chose a Havanese this time hoping for better health but so far haven't had a whole lot of luck with that either (allergies, tummy issues etc).

Heather I agree I would never leave my dog to go on vacation. I haven't really been on vacation since I was a kid! But I go a lot of places for photo shoots, art stuff, etc adn my dog(s) always go with me everywhere so normally is not a problem.

I have left Sophie twice now, in February to go to the world premier of the documentary with Hallie in it (I couldn't miss it!) and then this weekend which was a childrens book conference I signed up for, for Hallie's books I'm working on. So both important enough I figured "possibly" leaving my young mostly health havanese puppy with the sitter who is also a good friend and Sophie knows and loves her and I trust her 100%, (which is saying a lot since I really don't trust anyone with my dog)  might be ok! And of course a bunch of friends and family telling me I worry too much Sophie will be fine what could possibly happen in that situation...I hate it when I prove people wrong like that lol.

I definitely would never board her or leave her at anyone elses house, the risk of something happening goes even higher. But at this point I think we'll just duct tape all the doors shut and stay home


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Karen! Dang! That would be a great idea but she is allergic to potatoes so I imagine that would include sweet potatoes. Argh! Why can't we all just have problem free dogs at least in the health department! I did email her holistic vet which we see Thursday for her allergies to see what she recommends also. I already have some supplements from her for anti nausea I can use in place of the cerenia so at least that is something. My plan of paying more for a well bred puppy so I'd have less vet bills over her lifetime (and the most important thing, a healthy dog for once) aren't boding well!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Unfortunately sometimes unexpected things happen. I husband reminded me he said I should wait until the next morning.


----------



## patsan (May 22, 2016)

I always use slippery elm bark for my pets (and humans) for any type of stomach upset It works really well and doesn't do harm like some of the meds the vets give us.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Soooo glad it's nothing serious with Sophie. I have two short getaways coming these next two weeks and so glad I can take my baby with me!!! Looking forward to Sophie pics when she's feeling better.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

:hug: for you and Sophie.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad she's okay...and Truffles, too.

So weird this thread showed up today. While I was at work, the pet sitter texted me saying Lola had spit up, which she's never done before. She seems fine now, just ate her dinner, and is wresting with Watson, so I'm hoping it was just a one-time freaky thing.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Out little ones have such a sensitive stomach. It is such a change from iron-stomached labs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Thanks Karen! Dang! That would be a great idea but she is allergic to potatoes so I imagine that would include sweet potatoes. Argh! Why can't we all just have problem free dogs at least in the health department! I did email her holistic vet which we see Thursday for her allergies to see what she recommends also. I already have some supplements from her for anti nausea I can use in place of the cerenia so at least that is something. My plan of paying more for a well bred puppy so I'd have less vet bills over her lifetime (and the most important thing, a healthy dog for once) aren't boding well!


I don't think white potatoes and sweet potatoes are closely related, so you might want to check with your vet on the likelihood of shared allergic response.

I hear you on the vet expenses... We are on a vacation/lecture trip, now on our way back from Canada. (I was lecturing in London, Ontario) NATURALLY, the morning I was to speak, Panda came down with a UTI. We scrambled around, and were able to find a very nice vet whi was willing to see her on short notice at 9AM, so I could make it to my lecture at 10:15AM. But it cost us $178, including the antibiotics. Ah well! What we do for our pets!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> Kodi gets upset tummies from time to time. My vet has me give him 1/2 Pepcid. Of course I'd check with the vet before doing that, but now that we know that it's something that "just happens" with Kodi (often in response to getting anxious about me packing, or just after I get back)
> 
> Kodi is very obvious when his tummy is bothering him, because he starts licking the floor, with his tail down! (The vet told me this is very common in Goldens... He'd never seen a Havanese do it) In any case, a half a Pepcid usually has his tummy feeling better in an hour or so, assuming no underlying illness.


Karen, how interesting... Tucker licks the floor, too, (with tail dragging,) when his tummy is bothering him. My vet has me give him 1/2 a chawable Tums, and that often helps him.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just read about the whole sad ordeal with your baby.  Poor little girl. I hope she improves quickly..I just hate when they aren't feeling well...makes a person feel so helpless.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> I don't think white potatoes and sweet potatoes are closely related, so you might want to check with your vet on the likelihood of shared allergic response.
> 
> I hear you on the vet expenses... We are on a vacation/lecture trip, now on our way back from Canada. (I was lecturing in London, Ontario) NATURALLY, the morning I was to speak, Panda came down with a UTI. We scrambled around, and were able to find a very nice vet whi was willing to see her on short notice at 9AM, so I could make it to my lecture at 10:15AM. But it cost us $178, including the antibiotics. Ah well! What we do for our pets!


That was about the cost for an emergency visit and meds here. I'm glad now the vet felt an x-ray wasn't needed. I was worried, but she was right. &#128522;


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

*hope*

dee dee, i hope sweet sophie gets back to 100% again real quick! 0


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

thank you glad there has been no more vomiting today but lots of sleeping...and also tore up some cardboard and shook her big floppy ball around for a while. So feeling much better about her!

Yes those vet bills! SO worth it of course (I told the vet today I didn't want to even know cost I didn't care I still have one kidney left I can sell just fix my puppy!) Came to $300. Plus the $200 for pet sitter....will have to see if pet sitting is covered on PetPlan LOL


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> thank you glad there has been no more vomiting today but lots of sleeping...and also tore up some cardboard and shook her big floppy ball around for a while. So feeling much better about her!
> 
> Yes those vet bills! SO worth it of course (I told the vet today I didn't want to even know cost I didn't care I still have one kidney left I can sell just fix my puppy!) Came to $300. Plus the $200 for pet sitter....will have to see if pet sitting is covered on PetPlan LOL


DeeDee you are too funny!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Heather years ago when my Great Dane had a tumor on one of his kidneys I really truly begged the vet to let me donate one of mine to him. Right, I am not the brightest bulb, even though I was young then still that is pretty dim. But if it had been possible I would have done it!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I understand completely DeeDee... I would do anything for my two. Sophie is a lucky girl to have such wonderful mommie! 😍 Hope her tummy is feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It really does suck when they aren't well!

I thought she was turning the corner yesterday afternoon but then wouldn't eat again. I couldn't get her meds down her (would have had to force her and didn't want to do that). Now this morning she has diarrhea.  Poor baby looks like something the cat spit out. Going back to vet if she isn't willing to eat this morning. She is finally back to sleep so don't want to wake her up just to see if she'll eat something.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little girl.  Seems like she ate something that upset her stomach. I would make an appointment to see the vet today. Sure hope she is feeling better later today! I'll be looking for your update DeeDee.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Heather! We're pretty sure it was from the sudden food change. I should have put the beef bag in the back of the fridge to be sure sitter would open the chicken bag but it never crossed my mind. Not sitters fault although we talked about it, but was an honest mistake. I feel awful Sophie is sick because of my not being more careful with that. 

Am emailing back and forth right now with holistic vet and going in to get some stuff for her in a bit. She is finally sleeping again so once she wakes up I'll see how she feels and if she's willing to eat. If not will go to vet for sure. I had no idea a food change could be this extreme! I'd really be freaking out if we hadn't done bloodwork etc yesterday adn ruled out some of the bigger stuff...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh...I forgot her food was changed. Good that you got blood work done. Maybe her tummy just needs to rest for a day. Years ago my cat Pumpkin was vomiting for a few weeks. It's a very long story. Anyways ...he had an endoscopy and only had gastroenteritis. After taking Pepcid he was fixed.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

A few weeks! Wow poor baby and poor you!
I have a call in to the vet waiting to hear back. She doesn't technically work today but I know she'll squeeze us in if she can.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, how interesting... Tucker licks the floor, too, (with tail dragging,) when his tummy is bothering him. My vet has me give him 1/2 a chawable Tums, and that often helps him.


Will he just eat the tums? They are so big? The advantage to the Pepcid is that it's small enough that I can just toss it in the back of his throat and he swallows it. If they will willingly swallow a Tums, that's great to know, as I always have those with me for myself!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

The vet is coming in at 1 so will see us then. Love having a vet that understands my panic attacks over a sick puppy! 

Am going to make up a first aid kit with all of the holistic things that can help to have on hand so can try those first if there is a "next time". Considering I am going to bubble wrap Sophie inside of a hamster ball and feed her nothing but aloe vera juice the rest of her life, there shouldn't be a "next time"


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a great vet to come and check on your little one! Maybe fluids for a day to give her tummy a rest. Hope to hear an update later DeeDee. 😊


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh I'm sorry she's not coming here, she is just getting to work at 1. She doesn't let anyone know she's in on Tuesday afternoons and only takes a few clients during that time. So was super nice of her to put us in first I suspect she's coming in a bit early for it. 

Yes hoping fluids or another anti nausea injection I really don't want to have to force her to take a pill especially when she is feeling so bad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh I'm sorry she's not coming here, she is just getting to work at 1. She doesn't let anyone know she's in on Tuesday afternoons and only takes a few clients during that time. So was super nice of her to put us in first I suspect she's coming in a bit early for it.
> 
> Yes hoping fluids or another anti nausea injection I really don't want to have to force her to take a pill especially when she is feeling so bad.


Poor thing! I can't believce it's still going on! It's starting to sound like some type of bug rather than just eating something that disagreed with her. Poor BOTH of you!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh yeah as you can imagine my brain is going to all sorts of fun places about now!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm still a little concerned with a raw diet although I know it is supposed to be the best. Get well soon little Sophie! :hug:


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

DeeDee- the other thing I do when my doggies are sick is get electrolyte water. It's tasteless and doesn't have the sugar that sports drinks do, but it helps replace their lost minerals from the vomiting and diarrhea. Sometimes, an imbalance prolongs the sick. I gave my 100lb labs the water straight, but when Java was having loose stool from the liver treats, I diluted hers 50-50 with bottled water to lower the mineral concentration. 

She would also lick yogurt off my finger. Normally, stomach acids kill the good flora in the yogurt, mostly, but a dog who's system is off kilter might allow more of the good bacteria through. Anyway, these are thoughts and suggestions. Take what you can use and throw out the rest. And I so hope your pup gets and feels better soon. I HATE it when my dogs are sick.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you! I hope it's not the raw it sure has done wonders for her in other respects. But if it is I hope they have a way to figure that out.

That's good to know about the electrolyte water Dawn. As of yesterday evening she won't eat or drink anything  She does get probiotics in the morning every day normally. We get to see our usual vet today so hopefully will get the OK on what and what not so thank you for the suggestions I really appreciate it!

17 minutes until we leave. Argh. I HATE this stuff


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Just ran home to get stocked up on wine and tv dinners, they hospitalized her on IV fluids she was very dehydrated. She was very listless in there and her tummy was really painful. 

They did an xray and didn't see any obstruction thankfully but her entire digestive system is "very angry" as she put it, tons of gas, etc. She's not 100% sure what is causing it but first suspect is still the food change. I hope so as that can hopefully be avoided from now on! I had no idea sitter would use the beef bag in retrospect I really should have moved it to the back but didn't even consider it would happen. 

I am going back there in a minute and will sit either with her or in the waiting room staring at them until I can take her home in a few hours. She'll come home with a catheter and I'll take her back first thing in the morning, Dr B is awesome and knows I will need to have her with me overnight. She also is putting her on antibiotics just to be safe.

Poor baby! Breaks my heart but we'll hunker down at home the next few days and wait for her to get better I hope she can feel lots better soon it was terrible seeing her feeling like this. Thanks so much for any prayers!!!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm praying for Sophie and for you. I can only imagine how hard this must be. I hear you on not leaving her alone. Great that you can take her home to recuperate. Please keep us updated. I will heed this cautionary tale if I ever have to leave Chi Chi with a sitter. I'm sure the sitter feels awful too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, poor little girl and poor you!!! I know when Kodi was hospitalized with his obstruction, I was beside myself... And I couldn't take him home, because they were concerned that it could become surgical on short notice. They also wanted him on round the clock IV fluids. It wasn't a local vet though, it was Tufts University ER hospital, where there are vets on staff 24/7. I knew he was in good hands but it didn't make me feel any better leaving him there!

And as with Sophie, once he was able to go home at all, I took him home, bringing him back the next day for more fluids, blood work, etc.

Praying that Sophie is feeling MUCH better SOON!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little Sophie and you! 😒 What type of catheter will she have? There must be something in the beef that wasn't good. I think I would have that checked out if possible. Just thinking food would probably only upset a stomach for a day. Did they check her stool and culture it? It's good she got some fluids in her. She will feel better. Lots's of hugs!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

The catheter is the line that goes into her front leg to administer the IV fluids. They will just cap it off so I can take her home tonight then when I take her back tomorrow they won't have to re-insert the catheter all over again. I think it will be a long night she isn't going to think that catheter is much fun she is so sensitive to pain. I'm just sick.

I agree, once you've been through health issues with your dogs you tend to freak out much more when something happens. I've had the lions share if I listed all the things my Fred especially but my other two also went through you'd think I was making it up! That is why I really was afraid to get another dog so tired of seeing them sick and suffering. And why I researched Havanese but at this point I'm thinking I just must have a black cloud!

It could have been something in the beef I suppose but the vets are still thinking the food change is what did it. I don't know if we'll ever know for sure and certainly won't be feeding her from that bag again.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor Sophie and poor Dee Dee.  

I hope your precious furgirl feels better soon. Getting those fluids will definitely help. I'm so glad you have a great vet to guide you through this situation. :cheer2:

Emmie sends licks and woofs to Miss Sophie. :kiss: :grouphug:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for Sophie to have a quick recovery. Have that glass of wine and try not to worry!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Being on the super cautious side I would get a stool specimen and culture if it continues... Just thinking what would happen if it was one of us. Hoping Miss Sophie is feeling much better tomorrow!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you just got home with her. She looks like warmed over meat balls! Limp ones  She is totally wiped just stands there but she has a hot pink bandage over her catheter so that has to be some consolation. She'll be readmitted in the morning but thankful she doesn't have to spend the night in there. Little sweetheart!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That little face breaks my heart!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> That little face breaks my heart!


Even when she feels like crap she still looks really cute! What a sweet sweet baby!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> Will he just eat the tums? They are so big? The advantage to the Pepcid is that it's small enough that I can just toss it in the back of his throat and he swallows it. If they will willingly swallow a Tums, that's great to know, as I always have those with me for myself!


Yes, surprisingly, Tucker thinks he is getting a treat when he gets 1/2 a Tums. I give him the ones that come in a plastic bottle, 750 mg/tablet. They are quite easy to snap in half, then I break that into two pieces and he gets two "treats." Ha!

:thumb:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> That little face breaks my heart!


Oh my gosh! If that isn't the saddest little face EVER!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Yes, surprisingly, Tucker thinks he is getting a treat when he gets 1/2 a Tums. I give him the ones that come in a plastic bottle, 750 mg/tablet. They are quite easy to snap in half, then I break that into two pieces and he gets two "treats." Ha!
> 
> :thumb:


Good to know!!!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope poor Sophie feels better soon! She looks adorable with her pink bandage. It takes so much out of me when animals are sick so I know how you feel. I would never think that switching foods could have upset her so much but thank goodness the vet put her on the IV, etc.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

My heart goes out to you and Sophie. Prayers and positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor Sophie! Poor you! Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor little Sophie! And probably even more so... Poor Dee Dee! It does break our hearts to have our babies sick! I am SO glad that you could take her home for tonight. Leaving them in the hospital, alone, would be agonizing to the Nth degree.

Has she had beef before? I am wondering if it could be a food intolerance. I know Tucker would get quite sick when he had beef as a youngster, though his seemed to develop more slowly and lasted a long time. I have blocked most of that out of my mind. I was afraid that he had some terrible disease for a long time until I ruled out beef by trial and error at the time. 

I had also researched the "healthiest" breeds as part of my search for a dog. But life would be so cold with out our little sweet furbabies, so what do we do? Sigh.

I hope that you have just found that she has a touchy little tummy and that it will simply be a matter of avoiding something, or knowing that you have to just do incredibly slow food changes. Or, maybe she got a bug that just coincidentally timed itself to happen at the same time as the meal change.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

OH Dee Dee, I have been very busy and just got on the forum to see this. You can see by her picture that she isn't feeling well. She is styling as usual however with that little pink bandage! Prayers for both you and Sophie that it will all be better soon.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I told Sophie you all are sending such good thoughts and prayers and even though she was snoring I'm sure she heard me.  Seriously, thank you!

Yes Sophie has been on this beef before. I have been rotating between the beef and chicken for some time now. But I normally take several days to transition. Never abruptly like this. She has done very well on the beef every time in the past. 

I remember you talking about poor Tucker and how sick he used to get! Thank goodness you were able to figure it out! 

Sophie has had the nutriscan food intolerance test with Dr Dodds and beef and chicken are about the only things she is supposedly not intolerant to. So it shouldn't be that unless it has changed which it can...and I was thinking the same thing she could have coincidentally got a bug that happened just at the wrong time. 

Both vets we've seen locally now are leaning toward the food change as is the holistic vet who thinks we should still come to our appointment with her Thursday unless Sophie takes a dip in how she's feeling. I hope we can because I'm sure she can help her too.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Nanci didn't see your post when I posted above. She does look stylin' in that pink wrap. Can't believe how skinny her little leg looks. The wrap has something like bitter apple infused in it so they don't chew on it I thought that was a genius idea! And she hasn't been!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

My husband, who doesn't really have any interest in this forum except to occasionally look over my shoulder to admire a cute doggy photo, is now asking about how Sophie is doing. Hope all is well today. We need to have her back on her twinkle toes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Poor little Sophie! And probably even more so... Poor Dee Dee! It does break our hearts to have our babies sick! I am SO glad that you could take her home for tonight. Leaving them in the hospital, alone, would be agonizing to the Nth degree.
> 
> Has she had beef before? I am wondering if it could be a food intolerance. I know Tucker would get quite sick when he had beef as a youngster, though his seemed to develop more slowly and lasted a long time. I have blocked most of that out of my mind. I was afraid that he had some terrible disease for a long time until I ruled out beef by trial and error at the time.
> 
> ...


Kodi is beef intolerant too, though with him, it's diahrrea, not vomitting. With him, it was obvious very fast, as he was on a chicken based food, and the first signs were every time he got a bully stick. A bit of experimentation made it clear. He is so intolerant that I can't even give him the chondroitin supplements made with bovine trachea... even that tiny bit sets him off.

It's really hard when our pups are sick, but dogs of all sorts get tummy troubles... Not just Havanese. Little dogs have so much less room for error in that department, though, because they dehydrate so quickly.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It shouldn't be the beef unless these tests aren't accurate which I do question. Trial and error is best I suppose but on the other hand she's been on beef before same stuff with no problems at all. I am so exhausted at this point I am out of ideas argh.

Just took her back to hospital she still is not looking good at all. They will keep her today and if she's stable let me take her home tonight but will need her back again tomorrow. She still won't touch food so they are bypassing her gut all together and all meds etc through injections. 

Is there a word stronger than "wreck" because that is what I am! Killed me to hand her off today again shaking and looking at me but she was barely lifting her head here at home. I am not ready for all this health stuff so soon after Hallie going to go make me a Riesling Vodka Valium smoothie!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry Dee Dee that you are having to deal with all this. I can imagine how worried you are. Molly and I are sending healing thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery for Sophie.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh Dee Dee I am so praying for Sophie to get better RIGHT NOW! Sophie is such a vibrant and happy puppy, you and she bring such joy to us all with her antics. Whatever it takes to get her well I hope they do it quickly.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dee Dee, I hate that Sophie and you are going through this. It's such a helpless feeling when our fur babies hurt and we don't know what's wrong or how to make things right. Hope she's better soon.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I was thinking of Sophie last night at work. Hoping to see she was feeling better this morning. It so upsetting when our little ones aren't feeling well because they can't tell us what is wrong. Sure hope Sophie feels better later today. Sending healing thoughts and hugs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> It shouldn't be the beef unless these tests aren't accurate which I do question. Trial and error is best I suppose but on the other hand she's been on beef before same stuff with no problems at all. I am so exhausted at this point I am out of ideas argh.
> 
> Just took her back to hospital she still is not looking good at all. They will keep her today and if she's stable let me take her home tonight but will need her back again tomorrow. She still won't touch food so they are bypassing her gut all together and all meds etc through injections.
> 
> Is there a word stronger than "wreck" because that is what I am! Killed me to hand her off today again shaking and looking at me but she was barely lifting her head here at home. I am not ready for all this health stuff so soon after Hallie going to go make me a Riesling Vodka Valium smoothie!


Oh, I'm SO sorry that she's still feeling so unwell. Would it help her to remain in the hospital and on fluids over night also? I also wonder if it is easier on her for you to bring her home every night, only to take her back in the morning, or whether it might be better for her just to stay. (Though I KNOW it would be harder on YOU to leave her there!)

As far as beef is concerned, if she's had it before with no problem, it's unlikely that the beef, in itself, is the problem. It makes me wonder if that particular bag had something really wrong with it.

I hope that the next time you post, she will have turned the corner!!!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear the rough time you are having. Thanks so much for taking the time to share what's happening. We have all loved Sophie's pictures so much we are all hoping she gets better fast, but we also all learn from other people's sharing when something like this comes up.

Sophie has a big fan club for her wonderful disposition and photogenic personality.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you guys I really can't stand this stuff been through so much of it with my kids and too close to Hallie. I pictured her being my first dog that never had to go to a vet except for check ups! 

Karen I am waiting for a call back right now trying to track down where I can get this bag of food tested. I doubt that's it but want to check everything possible.

There is no one at the clinic the whole time overnight so I wouldn't want to leave her there. I have vets home number and can call her anytime if there is a problem. One of the few draw backs of living in a small town.

Terrified the phone will ring and it will be the clinic! This is all way too familiar. My poor little girl.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Cassandra you just lifted my spirits!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Cassandra said it perfectly. I believe Sophie has become family to all of us. 

I sure can relate to your imagining a healthy dog. Each of my Dobes had serious health issues and my Jack Russell Terrier suffered canine cognitive disorder. I'd bet many of us on the forum have experienced the worry that goes with our dogs' health issues. It's why we are concerned about you and Sophie. So much hope and positivity have to help get you two through this.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thinking of you and Miss Sophie. :angel:

Tomorrow is Red Nose Day. Will the Walgreens commercial she filmed be airing in the Pacific Northwest?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes I'm sure everyone here unless they are first time dog owners have had to go through at least some level of this stuff with their babies. It's no fun at all!

With all this going on I didn't realize tomorrow was red nose day! They never did tell us where the commercials will be aired. I have seen one but it wasn't the one we were in. I hope we get to see it!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Just called the vet, she ate! First time in over 3 days.  Still sick little girl but first bit of good news YEAH! Thank God!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Yay!:smile2:Come on Sophie!!!! Eat some more!!!


----------



## patsan (May 22, 2016)

Excellent news!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes!!! i am going to bring her a pepperoni pizza!!!
Just kidding of course  but wish I could.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

To get Ruby back to eating after her spay operation we used the Orijen freeze dried biscuits. I don't know if the ingredients are ok for Sophie but it might be the right temptation for her.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That is wonderful news!!!:smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Ruby's Mom I will buy her the whole company if it gets her to eat 

Thanks Heather feels good to not be in total despair like the last few days


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> There is no one at the clinic the whole time overnight so I wouldn't want to leave her there. I have vets home number and can call her anytime if there is a problem. One of the few draw backs of living in a small town.


Oh, I agree completely then! If they don't have a trained medical professional monitoring patients over night, there is absolutely NO reason for an animal to stay there over night. You can monitor much better at home, even if it means another sleepless night. 

I know you are 3 hours behind me, but I hope you are getting her home soon!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Karen we just got home. OMGosh she is a different dog! She is so much perkier and walking around, I just fed her a couple of table spoons of the canned prescription food and she wolfed it down.  She took a drink, peed, rolled and rolled on the grass, rolled around on the couch, tried to chew her bandage off her catheter (thank you bitter apple) and when I dropped a bottle cap on the floor she dove for it. She's being naughty! That means she is on her way back to being "Sophie". 

We only did that little bit and now she crawled into her bed she is very tired I'm sure but I am seeing my Sophie coming out again what a relief. She has to spend another day at the hospital tomorrow but if things keep going like this I'll bet she won't have to go Friday.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, naughty Sophie is back!!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh I am so happy for precious Sophie and for you Dee Dee! :smile2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so glad to read this, Dee Dee! Good news indeed!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I have missed the naughty Sophie great to see her coming back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'mso, SO happy to hear how much better she's doing. Hopefully one more day will do the trick!!!


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> I have missed the naughty Sophie great to see her coming back.


that's wonderful news! :wink2:


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm so glad she's turned a corner on the way to Wellville. YAY!!!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie had something similar happen when she was a puppy. She started getting real lethargic, stopped eating, threw up, was pressing her head against the wall, and lost 1-2 lbs in one week. She had lots of tests to rule out a liver shunt and an obstruction, but the vets and specialists never figured it out. Fluids seemed to do the trick, followed by a bland diet. My theory was that it might have been toxic poisoning from exposure to lawn chemicals on our walks. The good news is she recovered 100% and that scary time faded in my memory.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So happy to hear Sophie is back to being a little naughty! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Lotta naughty going on tonight LOL it's great!

I'm so sorry that happened to little Emmie, Jeanne! But it's great to know she recovered 100%. I had my doubts about Sophie until today!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad she's nicely naughty and a happy, healthy puppy again!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

she's over the top nuts today! Tires out faster than usual but boy is she making up for lost time.  Loving it!


----------

